# Czy, albo, lub?



## yusitta

Hi again,
I don't see the difference between *czy, albo, lub.
*
Can You give me the examples and exlpanation when to use *czy, albo, lub.

*Thanks a lot


----------



## kknd

you're probably thinking about coordinating conjuctions: excluding (_rozłączne_) ones are _albo_, _bądź_, _czy_, _lub_ among others and there is no much difference in the sense; sometimes _albo_ is understood as "exclusive or" and _lub_ as "inclusive or", _bądź_ is considered formal (_lub_ also but i think less), _czy_ shows up more often when talking about preferences or in informal speaking (i'm not sure of it completely—first thought); one should use comma before each of those conjuctions only if used more than once in one utterance.

some examples:
* chcesz kawę, czy herbatę?
* wieczorem skoczę na miasto albo do kumpla.
* przyjdziecie razem lub osobno – dla mnie nie ma różnicy.

other uses of those words:
* albo przestaniesz, albo licz się z kłopotami. (can't use _czy_ or _lub_)
* czy chciałbyś odwiedzić później jaśka? (particle, completely other uses)


----------



## yusitta

Thank you!


----------



## Ben Jamin

* [czy] chcesz kawę, czy herbatę? -- '*czy*' is used in questions, just repeating of the question marker
* wieczorem skoczę na miasto albo do kumpla. -- 'albo' is used in affirmative sentences
* przyjdziecie razem lub/*albo* osobno – dla mnie nie ma różnicy. 'albo' and 'lub' mean the same, but 'lub' is a little more formal

other uses of those words:
* albo przestaniesz, albo licz się z kłopotami. (can't use _czy_ or _lub_), because 'albo' is used as marker for an alternative expressed as a sentence, 'lub' can be used only with single items
* *czy* chciałbyś odwiedzić później Jaśka? (*interrogatory* particle, *question marker*, not alternative marker

Polish 'czy', beginning an interrogatory sentence corresponds to:
-li ending in Russian and Old Polish
-ko ending in Finnish
-ka sentence ending in Japanese
-ma sentence ending in Chinese
Borrowed into Esperanto as 'ču'.


----------



## vianie

Hi ya. The fourth word to this trio is *bądź*. Please find examples under Polish version as required.


----------



## BezierCurve

It is, however, I wouldn't use it  in questions. 

PS. "Bądź" reminds me somehow of Hungarian "vagy" ("or" and 2p. sing. to be). I wonder if there is any relation between these two.


----------



## wolfbm1

vianie said:


> Hi ya. The fourth word to this trio is *bądź*. Please find examples under Polish version as required.



Examples: Lubię rośliny, które wymagają minimalnego bądź żadnego podlewania. 
Kobieta jest bowiem czyjąś córką *bądź* siostrą i wejście w związek małżeński z nią jest zarazem wejściem w związek z jej ojcem *lub* bratem. (Source)
Here bądź = lub, albo.


----------



## Opole

It's quite strange that you don't understand this difference since Ukrainian deals with the same story. For example,
Albo -> або: Ти хочеш кави або чаю? (you're asking another person to drink something in principle, so you don't really focus on the type of drink)
Czy -> чи: Ти хочеш кави, чи чаю? (you're proposing him to make a choice, to drink coffee or to drink tea)


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> It is, however, I wouldn't use it  in questions.
> 
> PS. "Bądź" reminds me somehow of Hungarian "vagy" ("or" and 2p. sing. to be). I wonder if there is any relation between these two.


Vagy is a form of "van" to be (vagyok = I am). So there is a similar etymological development from "to be", but the phonetical similarity is most probably accidental.


----------



## Agitato

It is possible to use sometimes directly  _czy_ instead of _lub_ (_albo_).

For example in a sentence given by *kknd*:

Przyjdziecie razem lub osobno – dla mnie nie ma różnicy.

Przyjdziecie razem czy osobno – dla mnie nie ma różnicy.

Another example:

Spał czy udawał, że śpi. [=] Spał lub udawał, że śpi. [=] Spał albo udawał, że śpi.

There are some fixed phrases with _czy_ of this kind e.g. 
_
* tak czy inaczej
* prędzej czy później
_
In the fixed phrases you shouldn't use either _lub_ or _albo_ instead of _czy._


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agitato said:


> It is possible to use sometimes directly  _czy_ instead of _lub_ (_albo_).
> 
> For example in a sentence given by *kknd*:
> 
> Przyjdziecie razem lub osobno – dla mnie nie ma różnicy.
> 
> Przyjdziecie razem czy osobno – dla mnie nie ma różnicy.
> 
> Another example:
> 
> Spał czy udawał, że śpi. [=] Spał lub udawał, że śpi. [=] Spał albo udawał, że śpi.
> 
> There are some fixed phrases with _czy_ of this kind e.g.
> _
> * tak czy inaczej
> * prędzej czy później
> _
> In the fixed phrases you shouldn't use either _lub_ or _albo_ instead of _czy._


For me using "czy" and "albo/lub" is not the same. The words "albo/lub" just inform us about that there are two alternatives, the word "czy" has a connotation of our attitude "no matter what, it's all the same".


----------



## Karton Realista

Ben Jamin said:


> For me using "czy" and "albo/lub" is not the same. The words "albo/lub" just inform us about that there are two alternatives, the word "czy" has a connotation of our attitude "no matter what, it's all the same".


Tak czy siak, w tym zdaniu są dwie alternatywy:
Tak i siak. 
Wolałbym pojechać do Belgii albo do Niemiec. 
Wolałbym pojechać do Belgii czy do Niemiec. 
Both mean the same. 
Czy:
(...) (2.2) _łączy równorzędne, ale wykluczające się wyrażenia_
_(...) 
Albo: 
Spójnik_
(1.1) …_łączący dwa zdania równorzędne, oraz dwie części zdania, wskazujący, że jedna i tylko jedna z dwóch części jest prawdziwa_;
(...) 
They have at least one common meaning.


----------

